
An Interview with Simon Kelley, the author of dnsmasq - apsec112
https://joshuakugler.com/an-interview-with-simon-kelley-the-author-of-dnsmasq.html
======
mattst88
dnsmasq is an incredible piece of software. I ended up giving it a try after
struggling to set up ISC BIND and ISC DHCP to work in conjunction (e.g., to
create reverse DNS entries when DHCP assigns an IP to a machine).

dnsmasq was such a breath of fresh air.

I thought about the time that I'd spent and how much time I _didn 't_ spend
after giving dnsmasq a try and decided that now was as good a time as I could
imagine to finally donate to a free software project, so I donated, I think
£75 through the PayPal link on Simon's website.

I was really surprised to receive an very nice thank you letter from Simon, as
if he had anything to thank me for—quite the opposite in fact.

If you're able, please donate to free software developers like Simon.

------
jcrawfordor
dnsmasq is one of my favorite software packages. One of those rare things that
seems to directly address a real-world problem, address it well, but have
minimal added complexity. Extremely common on commercial appliances but also
very easy to set up and manage yourself.

------
exabrial
Best DNS server on the planet. My largest deployment was a ~700 client network
with absolutely minimal system resources. Replication provided by simple Unix
resources and file watchers.

------
smabie
dnsmasq is so nice, you would have thought the OpenBSD made it. Except for GNU
style long options, of course.

